# Seating bench plans



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

Tell me what you think. Will this be strong enough. Any suggestions welcome. The top is 3/4 thick. The whole thing is going to be red oak.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

In my opinion I would think adding another set of supports in the middle would be beneficial. Your bench might not necessarily need it per say, but I would argue that having supports in the middle of a bench that is nearly 8' long would probably be a good idea.


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

I see what you are saying. I don't think it will look good, though. What if I made the lond rails 1.5in thick instead of 3/4? Would that be stong enough then. Here is a pic of the design.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, that increase would definitely aid in the overall structure of the design, without altering the appearance. Another addition you could do would be to add more bottom supports the run along the width of the bench like the two you have originally diagrammed. This would be another structural improvement. Like I said, I'm no expert, but these are just some of the ideas that I think would help aid your project. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If you have design constraints limiting the dimensions of lumber to match the load requirements you start looking at making the lumber stronger. For example a laminated apron will handle a much greater load than a same size one piece would.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking about doing. I will glue two 3/4 pieces together for the long rails. Then I will do 3/8 deep dados for the two cross braces like in the original plans. I am waiting on the customer to give me the ok on the project.


----------

